# Should I buy Cinematic Strings 2 or Cinematic Studio Strings???



## Callum Hoskin (Jul 31, 2018)

Already own HS and now want another library to compliment it maybe with better staccatos and bit tighter sound.


----------



## Consona (Jul 31, 2018)

You should use the Search function.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 31, 2018)

It's still in page 2 : https://vi-control.net/community/th...gs-does-it-replace-cinematic-strings-2.70158/

Enjoy !


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Jul 31, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> It's still in page 2 : https://vi-control.net/community/th...gs-does-it-replace-cinematic-strings-2.70158/
> 
> Enjoy !


Thx didn’t see all that lol


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 31, 2018)

Callum Hoskin said:


> Thx didn’t see all that lol


But feel free to ask more questions if it does not answer yours


----------



## Callum Hoskin (Jul 31, 2018)

leon chevalier said:


> But feel free to ask more questions if it does not answer yours


R the articulation the same in both???


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm a long time HS user, just bought CS2 (got a discount) and love it. It blends nicely with HS Gold. Will definitely be grabbing CSS soon as well.

Regarding staccatos, HS has a pretty good selection. I just enjoy the simplicity of CS2, and I can have every section loaded up in their own track...and the footprint is quite small (like, so small I don't need to fire up the slave computer).


----------



## musicisum (Jul 31, 2018)

They obviously don't sound the same and I think that Alex W has put all his experience in strings sampling into the CSS library. If you're going to use lots of shorts, then I'd recommend getting CSS all the way, as they just sound tighter and better IMO.
I think it's a matter of taste! Both are superb libraries


----------



## leon chevalier (Jul 31, 2018)

Callum Hoskin said:


> R the articulation the same in both???


They quite the same but their is more kind of shorts and legato transition in css. Cs2 has an interesting run patch.

You should definitely check the CSS YouTube channel there is two complete patchs walkthroughs of the two libraries.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 23, 2018)

same sitch here,

CS2 sounds much more pleasing to me from the demos here,

http://www.samplelibraryreview.com/...ematic-strings-2-vs-cinematic-studio-strings/


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 23, 2018)

I have CS2 and I tried CSS
I like CS2 better and I use it in almost every project.
CS2 blend other strings library very well


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 23, 2018)

I always feel like CS2 sounds bland, like an underseasoned meal. It just lacks some character. I preferred the CSS version--it sounded a bit muddy and less clear but it was warm and personal. Nothing a bit of EQ or the right reverb can't fix.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 23, 2018)

CS2 is the better sounding library, imho.


----------



## damcry (Nov 23, 2018)

Have both and finally use CS2 most of he time


----------



## LLGen (Nov 23, 2018)

I have both, as well. Definitely use CS2 more... by a lot. I get why everyone likes the advance legato of CSS... and the shorts.


----------



## Kony (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm happy with CS2 but may get CSS later


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Nov 24, 2018)

from the review,

*Scenario II: CS2 As A Supplemental Library*
For the second category of composer, CS2 offers a magnificent addition to the arsenal regardless of what string libraries you already have.

For instance, you may not find its tone unique if you already own Hollywood Strings, but I bet being able to load your entire string section in the RAM footprint of a couple of powerful systems legato patches is appealing. Likewise, while LASS users may not be excited by the articulation spread, the gorgeous tone and multiple mic positions right out of the box offer exciting layering opportunities — and as someone who uses these two in conjunction very frequently, allow me to emphasize how marvelously they complement each other.

https://composerfocus.com/reviews/cinematic-strings-2/


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve used CS2 for a few years now (I don’t owe CSS) but I really love the sound of the Cellos / Basses in the library!


----------



## camelot (Nov 25, 2018)

I still use CS2 as my main strings and CSS as divisi sections. 
I prefere the oveall sound of CS2 over CSS, actually over all other string libs. 
But the celli sound sometimes a little bit better in CSS.
Generally, CS2 has the bigger concert hall ambience while CSS is clearly more studio sounding. 

I found that CS2 can be made a bit more agile by turning down the build-in reverb and use the stage mic instead of the mix mic. They will loose a bit of their lushness though.

Using only the room mic of CSS with a bit of close mic, you can get something that can be matched well to the CS2 set up as described above.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 25, 2018)

I wonder how consistent the legato in CS2 is compared to that of CSS?


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 25, 2018)

Both great, totally different sound. CS2 is closer to HS, which I already have, so for me CSS was the better choice.


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 25, 2018)

Ashermusic said:


> Both great, totally different sound. CS2 is closer to HS, which I already have, so for me CSS was the better choice.



I'd bet that's a beautiful combination!


----------



## ag75 (Nov 26, 2018)

I owned CS2 prior to getting CSS and I must say I still prefer CS2 in terms of an out of the box, ready to go sketching tool. Instant inspiration to my ears. Great library.


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 26, 2018)

I only own CS2, and I really love its sound and the playability. I do wish that it had a more pronounced legato, so I bought Soaring Strings to fill that need.

I also want to give a shout out to Alex Wallbank, who provided me with some advice when I first purchased the library. It was the first time that I heard directly from a developer, and I was impressed that he took the time to respond to me.

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## camelot (Dec 25, 2018)

You wanna share some of those secrets?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 26, 2018)

Alex shared some hidden articulations that automatically make the library sound like a real orchestra, with little effort on the part of the player. Just kidding!

In a nutshell, Alex said to use the mod wheel a lot, exaggerating the dynamic contours of each line. He also said that this kind of playing also requires a lot of practice. As usual, it always comes down to the “p” word.

Scarlet Jerry


----------

